# help: how to drill 1-3/8 hole at angle



## tcraig1983 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, any tips about angle drilling? I need to drill 1-3/8 inch holes into a 4x4 at an angle. The posts will be on a stair case rail and I will be running pipe into them at an angle. 

I have a 1-3/8 spade bit. Can this be used with a drill guide?

Thanks!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Preferably a drill press with a tilting table, but a hand held drill guide could work too. I would try and use a forestner bit if possible, not a spade bit.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Preferably a drill press with a tilting table, but a hand held drill guide could work too. I would try and use a forestner bit if possible, not a spade bit.


+1 on this


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

If you do have to use a spade bit , drill a small pilot hole for the point of the spade . Use a twist drill bit that is no more than half the gauge of the base of the spadepoint.
For the big hole , high speed , and slowly dip the spade in and out , in and out , in and out , until both the cutters are solidly into the wood .
Do a test hole on scrap first .


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Question:

*"I would try and use a forestner bit if possible, not a spade bit."*

why? What is wrong with using a spade bit?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The spade edge is more likely to catch and tear out the high side of the angle


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Grunkle Stan said:


> Question:
> 
> "I would try and use a forestner bit if possible, not a spade bit."
> 
> why? What is wrong with using a spade bit?


Spade bits were designed to quickly excavate, (not bore) a hole through studs for electricians and plumbers. It by nature makes a ragged hole close to where you want it, and that doesn't matter when they are butchering the framers work. 

The Forstner bit guides on the edge. Which is what makes it the right choice to drill angled holes by hand. 

It would work easier with a drill guide, which costs about thirty dollars on Amazon.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah... thanks for the explanations.

So in short, a spade bit is quicker but dirtier, right?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Spade bits are good for construction.....not woodworking.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a job, where a Shop Smith would be a good choice. Setup for horizontal boring, with a fence clamped to the table at the right angle.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is another method


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

How many holes are you needing to drill? If more than a few. I would make a fixture that you can clamp at each hole to be drilled. It doesn't seem possible to get good results drilling by hand. Any bit you use will want to wonder. A forstner bit won't drill straight for any depth deeper than an inch or so unless it's in a drill press. But it will work best and leave a cleaner entry hole. 

You would be best to make a fixture that is on the angle you need with the entry side square to your drill. Like a block of wood pre drilled for you to get started in.

Forget about a spade bit. You'll see what we mean after attempting the first hole. Cuss words will follow.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## bnwelch (Aug 13, 2012)

May also depend on the angle...Found out first hand when I attempted this feat that the outermost part of the spade blade made contact prior to me being able to engage the point...less than appropriate language followed...
is it possible a hole saw would be an acceptable alternative?


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I seriously doubt you'll be successful with a spade bit for the reasons stated. You need the full round cutting edge of the Forstner to make this cut. What angle are you wanting?


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

I've cut angled holes with a spade bit by starting straight to bury the tip, then slowly tilting the drill to the angle I want. Don't go any deeper than the edge of the hole at an angle would be and it does a pretty good job most of the time. Takes some practice, and is easier with smaller diameter bits. For the size the OP wants I'm with the Forstner Bit camp _and_ a pre-drilled guide


----------



## tcraig1983 (Jul 4, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> How many holes are you needing to drill? If more than a few. I would make a fixture that you can clamp at each hole to be drilled. It doesn't seem possible to get good results drilling by hand. Any bit you use will want to wonder. A forstner bit won't drill straight for any depth deeper than an inch or so unless it's in a drill press. But it will work best and leave a cleaner entry hole.
> 
> You would be best to make a fixture that is on the angle you need with the entry side square to your drill. Like a block of wood pre drilled for you to get started in.
> 
> ...


I am drilling 8 holes on opposite sides of 6-4x4 posts. This is for a stair rail. I am replacing the vertical spindles with horizontal piping. 

This is what the deck looks like. I need to do the same thing going down the stairs.










I'm thinking drill press will be the easiest...


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

bladeburner said:


> +1 on this


+1 try this http://www.rocklerpro.com/product.cfm?page=2405&site=RPRO and forstner bit.


----------

